# faire l'affaire (de quelqu'un)



## Enrique-Sydney

Bon jour a tous ! peut quelqu'un m'dire ce que veut dire cette phrase en espagnol : Il fait votre affaire ? ... 

en contexto dice : Les temps doux dans cet hiver fait-il votre affaire ?

quiere decir: el clima calido este invierno le incumbe ?, el clima calido este invierno le afecta los negocios ? .... 

Je ne sais pas.... 

Merci de votre aide
e x


----------



## SOL1

Buenos dias,

Quiere decir algo como, ¿el tiempo calido este invierno le va bien?

Espero entiendas lo que significa más o menos.

Ciao


----------



## yserien

Bueno "affaire" tiene un sentido más amplio que negocios, también se refiere a  cosas, asuntos. El sentido de la frase como dice SOL 1 es efectivamente que si el estado del tiempo conviene o no a sus cosas,asuntos,negocios.


----------



## Enrique-Sydney

Muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas !


----------



## pmr

Nueva pregunta
​
Buenas noches, estoy traduciendo un contrato de arrendamiento y hay un momento en el que dice:
"En cas d'expropiation totale ou partielle, le PRENEUR *fera son affaire de* son indemnisation par l'autorité expropiante pour la perte de son fonds, le cas échéant."

Aquí no entiendo a qué se refiere lo de "fera son affaire". Antes de esto está hablando de las indemnizaciones en caso de expropiación, en el que normalmente el "bailleur" (arrendador) recibe una indemnización.


----------



## gustave

Yo diría "se encargará" ; deja el "bailleur" sin responsabilidad en cuanto al tema de la indemnización. Literalmente : Hace suyo el asunto.
Te gusta?


----------



## atobar

sí, _hacerse cargo de_


----------



## mitsouko

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Me he bloqueado con la traducción de esta frase: "une moto de fille qui *ferait bien l'affaire de pas mal de gros machos*..." No lo pillo! Alguna ayudita? Gracias!


----------



## lpfr

"faire bien l'affaire" significa "convenir".
  "Una moto de mujer que convendría a muchos machos grandes"


----------



## /Latingirl/

Exacto, es convenir. Yo diría:

Una moto de chica que convendría a un motón de machotes...O incluso mejor: Una moto de chica que ya quisieran un motón de machotes.
¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola: 
"Macho" en francés no es lo mismo que macho en español. 
Me parece muy bien traducir "gros machos" por machotes.

Yo diría  también "una moto de chica que ya quisieran muchos machotes".


----------



## Newick

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, 

Quisiera ayuda para traducir este phrase:

Ces restes feront parfaitement l'affaire pour le repas de ce soir.

Estos sobrantes................... para la cena.


Gracias!


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Faire l'affaire quiere decir que suple las necesidades. "Con estas sobras bastará/Estas sobras serán suficientes para la cena".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"faire l'affaire" se asemeja coloquialmente a "servir".
Estas sobras *servirán* perfectamente para la cena de esta noche.


----------



## brincola

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
¿Cuál es el significado de la siguiente expresión?
*Ça fera l'affaire*.  ---->   Esto concluye el asunto.

Gracias.


----------



## Jalom

Hola,

Tina, que piensas de "valer" en este caso ?


----------



## brincola

¿Entonces, sería *eso valdrá*?


----------



## Pedro Felipe

En genera entiendo _"faire l'affaire"_ como "_saca de problemas_" o _"resuleve la cuestión"_. Pero las alternativas propuestas me parecen apropiadas.


----------



## brincola

Gracias a todos.


----------



## brincola

Perdona Gévy. No había visto tu intervención.
Una persona acompaña a otra para comprobar cierta cosa. Cuando lo comprueba dice eso.
Gracias.


----------



## brincola

Contexto: Un trabajador en la revolución rusa aduce que un antiguo noble, recién muerto, que vivía en las cercanías, le debía dinero. No tiene ningún documento que atestigüe la deuda. Entonces es acompañado por un camarada que ha de comprobar si en la casa del nobre la servidumbre lo reconoce como trabajador. De hecho el tal trabajador es el mismo noble disfrazado y cuando llega es reconocido por una sirvienta que lo 'reconoce' como trabajador, encubriéndolo.

***
Où sont cachés l'argenterie, l'or et les bijoux ?
Je ne sais pas.
Ici, je te l'ai dit.
Allons voir.
*Ça fera l'affaire*.
***

Espero tengais suficiente contexto. Si no había puesto más es porque habitualmente los moderadores lo recortais. 
Gracias.

*Nota de moderación:*
El contexto se explica, como lo has hecho antes de citar el texto. Pero del texto sólo puedes citar 4 frases. Pero ahora se ve bien la situación, Gracias. 
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Con eso nos apañaremos.
- Eso servirá.

Espera más respuestas, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## brincola

Gracias Gévy. Esperaré.


----------



## friasc

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Bonjour, cela fait quelque temps, j'ai reçu un mail d'un mec qui voulait me vendre une *** (produit commercial) , je lui avais déjà dit que j'en voulais une qui soit tout neuve, en boîte, par contre il me disait que ça devait me coûter relativement cher, vue que '*** (Marque du produit) n'en fait plus de neuves, du coup peut-être une *** (autre produit substitutif) d'occasion te ferait-il l'affaire?' (je ne me rapelle plus précisément si c'est la phrase originale qu'il m'a écrite, mais bon). Se que je voudrais savoir c'est comment je peux dire 'faire l'affaire' en espagnol, si je dois dire 'servir', 'funcionar', 'convenir'? Moi je ne suis pas francophone, donc je me demande si le sens de la locution dans la phrase citée en haut est celui de 'une snes d'occasion s'imposerait' ou plutôt, 'une *** (produit)  d'occasion marcherait pour toi'?


----------



## fannetteclapluschouette

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Quand il existe déjà un fil, inutile d'en ouvrir un nouveau.
​
Bonjour,

Alors, c'est une dragueuse qui regarde un homme des pieds à la tête et elle se dit "il pourrait faire l'affaire" (dans le sens qu'elle se cherche un homme pour la nuit ou plus). 

En español, yo diría que el hombre "podría convenir", pero por supuesto, no es idiomático. 

¿Conoces alguna expresion que como en francés, sería un poco coloquial, pero no mucho?

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas  noches, bonne nuit,

- Podría valer

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Elle-May

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour !

J'ai beaucoup de mal à traduire la phrase suivante: "ce cadre supérieur *ferait fort bien l'affaire* dans le département RH".
Ma suggestion: "este alto ejecutivo seria muy bien en departamento de los recursos humanos".. 

Des idées pour l'améliorer ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Comme vous pouvez le voir votre question a été fusionnée avec un fil existant. Lisez les réponses déjà données.

- convendría perfectamente
pourrait être une autre possibilité mais attendez d'autres idées.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Rociogm88

Esta otra expresión también del mismo contexto que la de antes. "Pour innover un peu, les hôtes peuvent aussi faire des cadeaux à leurs invités:biscuits faits maisons ou petits objets personnalisés font très bien l'affaire" muchas gracias


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Diría...

-hacen un buen apaño. (en el sentido de quedar bien como anfitrión).
-son un buen agasajo.

Seguro que hay más formas de traducirlo... Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Simplemente:*...son perfectamente adecuados.*
Saludos


----------

